# ratings after fare viewed



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have customers rating me poorly because the fare was more than what they expected.

Why on earth would uber want to let people rate after they see the fare. This way the rating will be bias depending on the fare amount too.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> I have customers rating me poorly because the fare was more than what they expected.
> 
> Why on earth would uber want to let people rate after they see the fare. This way the rating will be bias depending on the fare amount too.


I don't give a shit about rating no more when you email costermer support they don't tell you anything because of privacy concerns.So im going to drive till my rating get better our they deactivate me .That why I like the lyft platform better cause you dont have to deal with these uber drama passangers


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

lyft has a lot less requests than uber.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> lyft has a lot less requests than uber.


That true but if you think about it you will make more money per trip.lyft has a tipping feature and the driver does not pay the safe riders fee.So you have the potential to make more I would rather do less rides and make the same instead of running my car all over the damn place on these non stop 4 dollars fares


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my experience, since i drive for lyft too, i receive only 1 request out of every 4 uber requests i get.

although you have the potential to make probably 1.3 times (since lyft plus is .8x uberxl, + .5 for potential tips and what not) it's not worth it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> my experience, since i drive for lyft too, i receive only 1 request out of every 4 uber requests i get.
> 
> although you have the potential to make probably 1.3 times (since lyft plus is .8x uberxl, + .5 for potential tips and what not) it's not worth it.


Do you do this as you full time income


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> my experience, since i drive for lyft too, i receive only 1 request out of every 4 uber requests i get.
> 
> although you have the potential to make probably 1.3 times (since lyft plus is .8x uberxl, + .5 for potential tips and what not) it's not worth it.


I normally run both apps but I want to start focusing on lyft a little more


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i run both apps, but i receive more on uber, therefore had to cancel on the lyft


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

LYFT pays out 90% if your app is on 30 hrs with 10 peak but it may not be everywhere plus you start being paid at arrive


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i run both apps, but i receive more on uber, therefore had to cancel on the lyft


Oh ok I'm in the dfw area and uber has alot more rides but I want to see what lyft has to offer have not run it bye itself .The Lyft passangers seem to rate better


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> LYFT pays out 90% if your app is on 30 hrs with 10 peak but it may not be everywhere


I think they just take there commision off the ride after 40 hrs. Another reason lyft is a better company


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i run both apps, but i receive more on uber, therefore had to cancel on the lyft


Don't cancel lyft if they come in at the same time cancel uber.We need to drive more for lyft we need to do our part cause you want them to be around.You don't want uber to be the only rideshare company


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Lyft has some pretty stupid shitty rules when it comes to profile pictures though. You're told to smile, have shoulders visible, and be at a uniform background or otherwise it can't qualify. Lyft rejected my photo change requests 3 times EVEN though I was following their guidelines. The only reason I wanted it changed so bad was to make sure I look my best cause I've been seeing alot of passengers rate me poorly POSSIBLY because of that ugly picture. The stupid mentor who provided the picture didn't even show me to make sure it looked ok....wth. At first I thought the photo looked ugly and cared less before I realized that having an ugly profile picture CAN have a direct affect on your rating. I had to stop at 300 rides since the ratings kept going down and there was literally nothing I could do to improve it. Why does Lyft think it's a good idea to base your rating on only the last 100 rides? I have no clue.

I'm sitting at 571 rides with a 4.76 rating and imho, I don't see a correlation between passenger quality and the ridesharing company. Uber or Lyft, it doesn't matter. You're gonna deal with the same damn people folks - so please let's keep this fallacy out of the way where it belongs.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Lyft has some pretty stupid shitty rules when it comes to profile pictures though. You're told to smile, have shoulders visible, and be at a uniform background or otherwise it can't qualify. Lyft rejected my photo change requests 3 times EVEN though I was following their guidelines. The only reason I wanted it changed so bad was to make sure I look my best cause I've been seeing alot of passengers rate me poorly POSSIBLY because of that ugly picture. The stupid mentor who provided the picture didn't even show me to make sure it looked ok....wth. At first I thought the photo looked ugly and cared less before I realized that having an ugly profile picture CAN have a direct affect on your rating. I had to stop at 300 rides since the ratings kept going down and there was literally nothing I could do to improve it. Why does Lyft think it's a good idea to base your rating on only the last 100 rides? I have no clue.
> 
> I'm sitting at 571 rides with a 4.76 rating and imho, I don't see a correlation between passenger quality and the ridesharing company. Uber or Lyft, it doesn't matter. You're gonna deal with the same damn people folks - so please let's keep this fallacy out of the way where it belongs.


Well I notice in my experience that lyft passanger rate better now I'm new to lyft and I been driving uber for longer.I notice with lyft that the tips pays for lyft commision.The passanger pays the riders fee now what does uber have to offer except for surging which will bring you rating down


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Lyft has some pretty stupid shitty rules when it comes to profile pictures though. You're told to smile, have shoulders visible, and be at a uniform background or otherwise it can't qualify. Lyft rejected my photo change requests 3 times EVEN though I was following their guidelines. The only reason I wanted it changed so bad was to make sure I look my best cause I've been seeing alot of passengers rate me poorly POSSIBLY because of that ugly picture. The stupid mentor who provided the picture didn't even show me to make sure it looked ok....wth. At first I thought the photo looked ugly and cared less before I realized that having an ugly profile picture CAN have a direct affect on your rating. I had to stop at 300 rides since the ratings kept going down and there was literally nothing I could do to improve it. Why does Lyft think it's a good idea to base your rating on only the last 100 rides? I have no clue.
> 
> I'm sitting at 571 rides with a 4.76 rating and imho, I don't see a correlation between passenger quality and the ridesharing company. Uber or Lyft, it doesn't matter. You're gonna deal with the same damn people folks - so please let's keep this fallacy out of the way where it belongs.


4.76 is average it not that bad.Plus lyft resets it rating after 100 rides so you can get rid of that low rating that drunk gave you faster


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm new update rmoved this I guess they finally heard my complaint after emailing them 10 times.

now you cannot view the fare until after you rate them.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

In the old days (i.e., a few months ago), some drivers once thought that Uberlyft might actually require pax to give a reason for a poor rating (perhaps from a drop-down menu), or else it wouldn't count. If it was based on the fare, it also wouldn't count.

Oh those halcyon days of yore...


----------

